# Light in REV Counter



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone know what that red light (that doesn't light up) is for in the REV counter? I assume it is for a shift indicator, if so I don't think mine works as it has never lit up :confused 
Is there an option to turn it on in the programming menu on startup?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Read this:

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676

Or, ask Groucho


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTPprix said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676
> 
> Or, ask Groucho



_Oh yeah_.

It rocks.

Oh yes it does.

Other optional neato stuff include sh1tcanning of the CAGS light and wiping of all references to foul P-P-Pontiac.


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

*shift light*

Reading this thread at LS1gto.com but dont see the answer to the age old question as to why GM didn't activate this system. Any reason behind this or is it available to have them do it for a slight fee. I dont want to change anything esle but would like the shift light and sound especially if the light and buzzer are already on the car? Or I am confussing the facts and that they are putting the bulb into the opening where it is on the dash?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

10 BEERS said:


> Reading this thread at LS1gto.com but dont see the answer to the age old question as to why GM didn't activate this system. Any reason behind this or is it available to have them do it for a slight fee. I dont want to change anything esle but would like the shift light and sound especially if the light and buzzer are already on the car? Or I am confussing the facts and that they are putting the bulb into the opening where it is on the dash?



The light and tone functionality is built into the car- they are activated with the software flas mod that GTPprix has. 

Rumor is that P-P-Pontiac felt that activating the system would encourage racing.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the pics and info but I don't want the reference to pontiac removed on startup as it is a pontiac (like it or not).

Any other options? :confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

asteng88 said:


> Thanks for the pics and info but I don't want the reference to pontiac removed on startup as it is a pontiac (like it or not).
> 
> Any other options? :confused



Options galore.

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676



> *2004-2005 GTO Instrument Cluster Programming Options:*
> Startup Logo:
> ( ) Holden Special Vehicles/HSV
> ( ) Holden
> ...


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

*Chris White Rocks!!!!*

Just finished PM'ing Chris. Going to have this done this Monday. Will let you know how it looks when I'm done. Thanks Groucho for the post to the "other" forum. Wouldn't have found him without it and would have went with a bolt on product.

Thanks again!! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Palmer said:


> Just finished PM'ing Chris. Going to have this done this Monday. Will let you know how it looks when I'm done. Thanks Groucho for the post to the "other" forum. Wouldn't have found him without it and would have went with a bolt on product.
> 
> Thanks again!! :cheers



No problem.

Trust me, you're going to dig it.

BTW I would recommend against the "Current Gear Indicator" option...it's sorta silly, and now that the novelty has worn off It's sorta-kinda annoying. It's only good for 1-4 gear anyhoo.

The shift light truly rocks, however.

Enjoy!


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

*The Shift Light is AWESOME!!!!!*

No more hitting the rev limiter!!! :cheers 

For those who care, Chris White does great, GREAT work!! I highly recommend this to anyone who has a manual or wants their DRLs turned off the proper way.

Thanks for stopping Chris!! :cool


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

No problem man, thanks for finding a good spot and meeting up with me on my way home, what a fooking drive! 12+ hours with I-80 being shutdown due to a nice accident for an hour lol I guess when you see a helicopter land on the freeway, thats a bad sign.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Now Chris owes me a commission.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I pay comission in beer muahahahh


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTPprix said:


> I pay comission in beer muahahahh



Fine with me. Saves me conversion time (Money -> Beer).  

Bitburger is my brand. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> No problem man, thanks for finding a good spot and meeting up with me on my way home, what a fooking drive! 12+ hours with I-80 being shutdown due to a nice accident for an hour lol I guess when you see a helicopter land on the freeway, thats a bad sign.


That sounds like it sucked!! :willy:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*cannon ball*

you could almost make it from coast to coast on I-80 in 12hrs driving one of these arty:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

GTO Dealer, do you know of any dealers offering this upgrade? I don't like the idea of having to ship my cluster.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

btchplz said:


> GTO Dealer, do you know of any dealers offering this upgrade? I don't like the idea of having to ship my cluster.



Nope-- Chris is the one-and-only holder of the software. He came out to SoCal a couple of months back so we didn't have to yank our clusters out...but short of getting 20 more GTOers together for a group buy "house call" you'll have to take it out if you want the light.

And trust me- you want it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

btchplz said:


> GTO Dealer, do you know of any dealers offering this upgrade? I don't like the idea of having to ship my cluster.


Nope, see Groucho's post! :cheers


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Nope-- Chris is the one-and-only holder of the software. He came out to SoCal a couple of months back so we didn't have to yank our clusters out...but short of getting 20 more GTOers together for a group buy "house call" you'll have to take it out if you want the light.
> 
> And trust me- you want it.


Thanks guys, I guess in that case we should put out a call for all Cali GTO owners in order to get him back.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I doubt you'll find 20 more in Cali, it took quite awhile last time and we had a bunch of flakes that backed out at the last second too. Best bet is to send it in at this point.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Or you could tell us how you do it...


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

GTOOOOOH said:


> Or you could tell us how you do it...


Got a few thousand laying around to spend on hardware and about a year to figure out the programming?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Got a few thousand laying around to spend on hardware and about a year to figure out the programming?


...that's funny, I have a friend standing next to me that's a computer programmer and he's laughing.....btw he said he's got money.... :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTPprix said:


> Got a few thousand laying around to spend on hardware and about a year to figure out the programming?


Top Secret spy pic of GTPprix's multi-dollar hardware:


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

More stolen secrets....I'm pretty sure I seen him using one of these too before he blinded me - 










:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Any way of reprogramming the DIC so that infernal "low fuel" indicator can be turned off? Sheesh. How about replacing it with an OPEC logo or the Monopoly guy pulling out the bottoms of his pockets?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I can turn that off I'm pretty sure


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Any way of reprogramming the DIC so that infernal "low fuel" indicator can be turned off? Sheesh. How about replacing it with an OPEC logo or the Monopoly guy pulling out the bottoms of his pockets?


LOL!

How about letting us input the $/gal amount and having the computer display instant $/mile, average $/mile and dollars remaining in the tank!! :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> LOL!
> 
> How about letting us input the $/gal amount and having the computer display instant $/mile, average $/mile and dollars remaining in the tank!! :rofl:


 :lol:


----------

